# NEW Agility Classes in Manchester



## Spana (May 23, 2014)

Paw x Paw Agility will be starting agility classes in Broadbottom, Manchester week commencing 2nd February.

There is something for all levels, all types of dog and handler welcome.

Session are delivered by myself, an experienced agility competitor, judge and Agility1st Accredited Instructor.

visit Paw x Paw Dog Agility Training, Manchester | Dog Agility Training, Dog Agility, Broadbottom, Manchester


----------



## Burrowzig (Feb 18, 2009)

You might be better off putting this in the agility section, Spana.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2015)

I've been searching for a dog agility class for ages. I'll have to sort his dog aggression out first though.


----------



## Spana (May 23, 2014)

I have a couple of reactive dogs I work with in classes, as one of my dogs is dog reactive too.

I have successfully taken my dog reactive dog to Grade 7.

The way I train is that only one dog off the lead at a time, so you would be on your own in the arena with me whilst you have your go. This is because I feel agility is good for all dogs, and can improve confidence, we just need to adjust our training methods to suit different dogs personalities.

As long as I am aware I can ensure your dog and other dogs are kept safe and happy.

You would be welcome to come Danielle


----------



## Spana (May 23, 2014)

I have put this into the agility bit


----------

